# Processing a single frame of honey.



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Crush and strain, assuming it is not on plastic foundation.

If on plastic, scoop the wax off the plastic and crush and strain.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

uncap the frame with a bread knife. put the frame upside down in a plastic tub to drain, balance or prop up the frame. the comb has a slight angle so it drains better upside down. put another plastic tub or cover over it to keep insects out. the honey will drain out, mostly, in a week or so. put the drawn frame back in the hive, it is amazing how fast the bees will refill a fresh drawn wet frame, often in a week..maybe you should have harvested 2 or 3. drain the honey thru a fine kitchen sieve from the tub. you already drained the capings thru the sieve for that first new honey. it goes a bit better if the tub is in a warmer spot. for gravity draining scratching the comb does not work well. my daughter got low priced walmart plastic tubs , she was up for a quick visit and took some honey frames home with her, it was plastic foundation... last week her 2 year old informed her "max likes honey"


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

I crush and strain but this year I will be using this once it comes in the mail
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/CN-206.html
since I do foundationless I just show up to the yard with a sharp paring knife and a clean cooler. I pull the frames, brush the bees off and then cut the foundation out with the knife in to the cooler and then close the lid to keep the bees out. Then I put the wet frame back in to the hive for them to have it and then I roll the cooler home or to the truck. No time pressures getting the honey processed as its safe and away in the coolers and no frames to work with and get back in to the hive since they are put back right after the cut out. This works out really well if you have wonky comb too.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

uncap with a blow dryer or heat gun. It is faster and less messy. then let gravity take it's course. Then replace the drawn comb back into the hive.


----------

